# VIP722 corrupting recordins and rebooting



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

My VIP722 has been trouble free for about a year but has recently starting acting up. I noticed it responding slowly recently to remoted commands and it started corrupting recordings also(SD charger game). I rebooted the box after the corruption issue and it seemed ok for a day or so but then last night it just randomly rebooted.

any clues what to do?

thanls
Jeff


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That does sound kind of ominous... Any time something works for a long time, then starts acting up like that... I start to suspect something like a hard drive failure.

Might want to start archiving recordings just in case you have to replace the receiver if it keeps going that way.


----------



## samborarocks (Jun 11, 2008)

Jeff,

My 722 has been pretty solid for the last 6-8 months, but just had this happen on my 722 tonight also, receiver locked up, when I hard reset it, I got a message stating the drive was corrupt, the only option was to 'wipe" the drive, which I did just to get the thing to reboot. When it came back up, all my recordings, as expected, were gone, as well as timers, etc.... After about 30 minutes, I went to record a show, and now the receiver says that it can't record now, no data is available......What??? Trying to reset again now.

SR


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW L6.23 start spooling Last week - check if yours 722 took it [Menu-Menu].


----------



## samborarocks (Jun 11, 2008)

P Smith,

Thanks for the info, checked the version, it still says L622. Also that last reset failed, had to unplug/plug in 6 times before it would even come back up (it would just sit with the fan on noise and a 'no signal' on my screen. Since it's still on 622, i'm guessing the hard drive or receiver is failing. 

SR


----------



## samborarocks (Jun 11, 2008)

BTW, it will now let me record shows.... I don't know what's going on with it <shrugs>....

SR


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you'll have one hour break from the TV and recordings - run DST-2 [drive] diagnostics.

Press (PAUSE-2) after (MENU-6-3) (INFO-BROWSE-THEME) Memory Dump screen.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the replies

happened again yesterday during the chargers game, I tried to play it back while it was recording and the video would hang up and it would jump to the record head, i.e. live. Annoying since it didnt want to see the score After trying several times I gave up and waited until the recording finished. It played back ok but the recording was corrupted again, not as bad as last time and at least watchable.

couple of thoughts

1. Maybe the HDD is fragmented, have not looked around but I assume there is reformat option.
2. there is also issue with trickplay, ffwd/rwd is very jerky and almost unusable, maybe related to above #1 or maybe the TiVo patent workaround??

not sure what to do


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

what/where is DST-2?

thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Disk Self Test, other name is SMART test.

For reformat try (PLAY-PLAY-RECALL) after you'll be in Memory Dump.


----------

